# Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo



## Nick_A (10. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen #h

bin gerade hier auf den Keys (zusammen mit meinem Frauchen :l) und brauche kurz Eure Hilfe...morgen früh geht´s raus auf Dolphin (MahiMahi) und Wahoo...habe das passende Tackle (30 und 50lbs-Standup inkl. passende Röllchen, gute Billy Bait- und andere Lures, etc), Boot und alles andere geht auch klar.

*Meine Fragen hierzu jetzt:*

- Wie würdet Ihr es auf die Teilchen versuchen ?
- Trolling-Speed würde ich mal mit 3-6 Knoten auf Dolphin und etwas darüber für Wahoo ansetzen
- Eine Rute auf ca. 50m, eine auf 100m und eine auf 150m schleppen
- Mit oder ohne Bellyhoo versuchen ?!?
- Nur an der Oberfläche schleppen oder auch eine Rute etwas tiefer?
- Wie sieht´s mit der Bremseinstellung aus...auf wieviel Pfund Bremskraft würdet Ohr denn schleppen?

Wenn Ihr mir noch irgendwelche Tipps geben könnte, wäre das echt erstklassig !!!   #6 

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Hi Nick,
Glückwünsch zum Urlaub :z 

Ich könnt auch schon wieder.
nur kurz weil ich nicht viel Zeit habe:

Unter 5 Knoten wurde ich nicht gehen.
Mit 21er Rapalla mit 5-6 Knoten schleppen ist auf Wahoos OK.
Mit Bonitas und oder Marauders kannst du auch 7-8 Knoten schleppen je nach Gegenströmung.
Ansonsten mit Lures 7- 12 Knoten auf Wahoos. 12 Knoten ist aber Obergrenze, jedenfalls bei Welle.
Für Wahoos kann das Verhalten regional sehr unterschiedlich sein.
Tips aus dem Hafen solltest Du Dir unbedingt besorgen.
Ich wurde zu Anfang nicht gemischt schleppen. (Wobbler und Lures).
Erst mal sehen wie es läuft und dann mal die Etage ändern.

Bremseinstellung: #c 
Je nach Ködergröße wurde ich so um die 3-5 kg Bremseinstellung fischen.
je nach Gerät.
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die noch nie beim Schleppen die Kilowerte ermittelt habe. So kann ich nur sagen: Bloß nicht zu fest.
Wenn Du 8 Knoten fährst und ein 20 Kilofisch knallt seitlich mit 14 Knoten auf
den Lure entsteht ein nettes kinetisches Potential.  

Na da bin ich mal gespannt.
Ich wünsche Euch auf jedenfall viel Spaß und dicke Fische. #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Hi Nick, Du Glückspilz!  #h 
Ich wäre auch gerne im Urlaub und hätte ähnliche "Probleme" wie Du!  :q 
Grundsätzlich hat RR ja bereits viel richtiges gesagt. Mir erscheinen aber Deine Schleppentfernungen etwas arg lang. 
Bzgl. der Bremseinstellung kann ich Dir auch keine Angaben in Kg machen, das läuft eher "frei Schnauze". Wichtig ist halt nur, wobei Du das mit Sicherheit weißt, daß der obere Bremspunkt innerhalb der Schnurkapazität liegt. Wenn Du darüber hinausgehst darf die Schnur reißen, keinesfalls aber vorher. Aus leidiger Erfahrung darf ich Dir empfehlen dies zu kontrollieren.
Doradoköder würde ich immer oberflächennah anbieten, für Wahoo kannst Du aber auch mal etwas tiefer gehen. Wichtig ist, daß der Speed auf die verschiedenen Köder abgestimmt ist.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. Freue mich schon über Bilder und Bericht!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Stimmt was die Abstände angeht bin ich ja gar nicht daraufeingegangen,
Also hier ein Link zu der sehr schönen Seite von Pakula:

dem ollen Ansgar sei gedankt 

Ich weis ja nun nicht mit wie vielen Ruten Ihr fischt, aber ich würde die Lures erstmal eng zusammenlassen, um einen Schwarm vorzutäuschen.
Die dunklen Lures gleich hinterm Schraubenwasser, die helleren weiter nach hinten Abstand 2-4 Meter, je nach Größe der Lures.

Viele sagen ja: Schleppen ist langweilig, aber was dort alles an Parametern variieren kann, macht die Sache für mich weiterhin spannend.

Gruß,
Gernot #h


----------



## Big Fins (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

moin, für Wahoo gibt es doch einen "speziellen" Wobbler, den Yozuri Bonita, der soll sehr gut sein. 
Bild unten im Thread
Der in der Mitte ist der Bonita, kann Dir aber keine Schleppempfehlung geben.
Den müßte es aber natürlich auch drüben geben bzw ähnliche, viel Glück auf Wahoo #h


----------



## mattes (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Hallo Nick! 
Schleppgeschwindigkeit für Hoos 7-8 Knoten wenn du mit 22cm Rapalas schleppst. Marauders und Bonitas auch mal schneller. Die äußeren Ruten weit weg vom Boot die inneren im Schraubenwasser der Erste so um die 10 m , ist an manchen Tagen sehr erfolgreich. An den äußeren Ruten verwende ich gerne Iland Pro oder Express  und den großen Magnum von Catchy Tackle.  Bremskrafteinstellung 50Ibs Gerät so um die 4kg bei schlechten Wetter etwas mehr.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Ansgar (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Hi Nick,

nach nem halben Jahr mal wieder ne kleine Meldung vom 'ollen Ansgar' (?) )
(Der Link ist genial, nur mal so nebenbei...)

- Wie würdet Ihr es auf die Teilchen versuchen ?

Stahlvorfach. klar geschleppte Lures, für Mahi auch gerne geriggtes dead Bait. 

- Trolling-Speed würde ich mal mit 3-6 Knoten auf Dolphin und etwas darüber für Wahoo ansetzen

3 Knoten kannst Du vergessen, für dead bait auf Mahi >= 5Kn, sonst eher 6 auf Wahoo auch evtl schneller...


- Eine Rute auf ca. 50m, eine auf 100m und eine auf 150m schleppen

Warum so weit raus? Auf 150m??? Das erscheint mir viel zu weit. Eine auf 10m, eine auf 20m und eine auf 40m vielleicht? Hängt aber auch von den Druckwellen ab, die das Boot produziert. Darfst nicht vergessen, dass das Boot der Anzugspunkt ist für die Fsiche, läuft anders als beim Ostsee-Trolling (hab ich mir sagen lassen ) )


- Mit oder ohne Bellyhoo versuchen ?!?

Egal - beides, mit eienr Rute etwas experimentieren, wenn nichts geht, die anderen beiden auf 'Standard Lures' laufen lassen... Erkundige dich was die guten Lures sind, welches Bait da ist, wo die anderen Boote waren, was sie gefangen oder gesehen haben, etc. Guck vorher mal auf die Karte, wo die Drop offs sind etc. Aber wenn Du gechartert hast, macht das meiste eh der Skipper, da kann man nur empfehlne, sich entspannt zurückzulehnen )

- Nur an der Oberfläche schleppen oder auch eine Rute etwas tiefer?

Generell würde ich sagen Oberfläche, kannst aber auch mal einen Wobbler ein paar Meter drunter laufen lassen...

- Wie sieht´s mit der Bremseinstellung aus...auf wieviel Pfund Bremskraft würdet Ohr denn schleppen?

Gibt es ganz unterschiedliche Philosophien. Generell max auf ein Drittel der Tragkraft, also bei 50 lbs ca 15 Lbs, gibt aber viele Leute, die deutlich drunter gehen - bis runter auf 4-8 lbs... 

Wenn Ihr mir noch irgendwelche Tipps geben könnte, wäre das echt erstklassig !!!   #6 

Halt nach Vögeln Aussschau für die Mahis, Mach nen Plan B falls Mahis nicht wollen, z.B. irgendwo ans Riff und bisschen Popper casten oder an der Kante auf Sails oder so, ansonsten tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen Ansgar!  #6  #6  #6 
Hoffe Du bist in Zukunft wieder etwas häufiger im Board. Es ist ruhiger geworden im Big Game Bereich, unser Experte aus Australien fehlt.  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Ansgar (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Danke Dir Kai,

tut mir selber auch ein bisschen leid, aber ich bin beruflich echt zu busy. Sobald ich back in Oz bin schreibe ich ab und an mal wieder -hatte ich ja in meinem 'von Board' Threat schon angedeutet.

Heute war nur Zufall, weil ich mein boot hier inseriert habe - kann leider von daher wenig Hoffnung auf baldige Berichte machen...

Take it easy und all the best
Ansgar


----------



## ossis angelladen (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

schleppabstand zum boot würde ich für oberflächenköder so wählen, daß der köder abwechseln an die oberfläche kommt und dann wieder taucht. 
der abstand ist abhängig von der höhe der rutenspitze bzw. des outriggers und natürlich der geschwindigkeit, die im mittel 5-8 knoten sein sollte. 
wahoos wirst du am besten im blue water (glasklar) erwischen evtl. auf downrigger.
dorados eher im mischwasser, nachdem du wasservögel oder eine line (sargassoweed etc) gefunden hast. -ausser du findest die dorados schneller wie die vögel.
22 er sinkende rapala magnum, makrele, redhed und helle reizfarben waren bei mir top.
sehr kurzes monostahl (30cm) mit anschließendem 1mm vorfach fand ich vorteilhaft.
petri heil !


----------



## wodibo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*



			
				ossis angelladen schrieb:
			
		

> 22 er sinkende rapala magnum, makrele, redhed und helle reizfarben waren bei mir top.
> sehr kurzes monostahl (30cm) mit anschließendem 1mm vorfach fand ich vorteilhaft.
> petri heil !



Sinkend???? Ich würde eher zu swimming greifen und die Geschwindigkeit so wählen das die rapalas nich aus dem Wasser hüpfen aber immerwieder an die Oberfläche kommen.
Beim Vorfach hängts davon ab ob Haie da sein könnten. Dann wähle ich bis zu 2 Meter Stahldraht.

@Ansgar
schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen #6


----------



## Águas Lindas (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Immer wenn auch ein kurzes Stahlvorfach an doppelter Line benutzen.
Am besten Leader nach igfa norm und das Vorfach mit kugelgelagertem Clip
befestigen. Schleppgeschwindigkeit 6-9 Knoten. 
 Mit Lebendkoeder nicht ueber 4 !
Kleine Tunfische sind optimale Koeder.Ansonsten an der Oberflaeche geschleppte
Metallheads,Iland Lures und "Yo-Zuri Bonito Lures".
Schnuere mit Outrigger auf abstandhalten.
Wenn moeglich in Bootsnaehe 1 oder 2 Teaser.
Viel Spass#6 
Gruss aus Brasilien


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*

Hallo Áquas,
besten Dank für Deinen Beitrag und willkommen an Board! Freue mich immer über neue Big Gamer an Board!


----------



## ossis angelladen (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt bzgl. Trolling auf Dolphin und Wahoo*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Sinkend???? Ich würde eher zu swimming greifen und die Geschwindigkeit so wählen das die rapalas nich aus dem Wasser hüpfen aber immerwieder an die Oberfläche kommen.
> Beim Vorfach hängts davon ab ob Haie da sein könnten. Dann wähle ich bis zu 2 Meter Stahldraht.
> 
> @Ansgar
> schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen #6


 
springende rapala is auch nich mein ding. wäre übelst!
der erste teil meiner beschreibung bezog sich natürlich auf ballyhoo mit skirt etc.


----------

